# Anyone else in denial about the whole over 35 thing?



## Wabblit

Am I not the only one who's been in denial about being over 35 who thought it was going to be really easy conceiving?

I'm 37 and been trying since April following a mc. You spend all those years preventing pregnancy and now it's a bit of a wake up call that it's a lot damn harder than you ever thought it would be!! :cry:


----------



## Milty

I had trouble in my twenties so I ready or used to it. It was shocking at first when I didn't get pg right away. Now I wonder why I even bothered with the pill before.


----------



## readyformore

I'm with Milty.
I had trouble in my twenties as well, so it's obviously not completely age related for me.

Even with that history, I still didn't think I'd be waiting to get pregnant 16 months later.


----------



## Jennifer01

I know my oh and I used to get soooo worried about "botched" birth control...what a joke that was lol all along we didn't need it!!! I was surprised by my secondary infertility, had I known I would have started sooner-wedding or not!


----------



## Mammatotwo

I know, I have not been on birth control since DD1. I think after we are done why bother with birth control, but knowing my luck when I am not trying I will fall the first month. 
Never knew getting pregnant would be so tricky, time consuming and planned/charted/studied for best days etc. 
Also just in denial that I could be 35 already, how did that happen.


----------



## peacebaby

@ Jennifer01 couldn't have said it better myself!

I thought this was going to be walk in the park...1 yr and an MC later reality bites!

now I just think all that effort to make sure we had some method of BC in place "just until we're ready" = waste!

I wish someone had told me that the body needs at least 3 months to grow healthy reproductive goods and a million other things need to be just right! I remember when I had the IUD removed for the start of TTC, the nurse made it sound like it would happen in 1 magical go! Bleh!

the first time I came to BnB and read some posts about ladies having issues...at the back of my naive mind I had the thought "thankfully I don't have that problem" shock :-O horror 

there should be some international awareness campaign,don't you think? Lol

as for being 35+...how exactly did I get here? it was supposed to take much longer, must be a conspiracy.


----------



## Jennifer01

Remember when you thought 35 was ancient?!? I also remember saying I would be done having my 3 kids (ha!) by the time I was 30 (double ha!!)


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Remember when you thought 35 was ancient?!? I also remember saying I would be done having my 3 kids (ha!) by the time I was 30 (double ha!!)

I never had an age limit of when I felt I needed to be done. This could be b/c I knew growing up that my grandma had my aunt and uncle when she was 43 and 45. 

But, I do remember very well, when I heard that Advanced Maternal Age was 35. I was 20 and in nursing school. I was shocked! It seemed way too young to me! I believe I talked about it all day.


----------



## hockey24

I don't think our regular gynos help either. I remember asking mine several times, I'm starting to get older - do you think I should be concerned about infertility later? Oh no, they would say - you've always been healthy with no issues, you won't have a problem! 

I think until everyone is really honest with their conception problems, people will always think getting pregnant will not be hard. I'm also guilty of saying - but look at all these celebrities who are 40 having babies! Well, it wasn't easy for them either!


----------



## Sus09

Yes,I thought getting pregnant would be easy as well, and i was totally in denial as i has problems when i was younger as well.

Over here they say women in thaeir 30s are geriatric mothers. What? How rude? Doctors saying that!


----------



## Natsby

I agree with Ready younger people have a hard time too, two of my friends are 5 and 10 years younger than me and both have been trying for 3 and 4 years. It is such a matter of luck too, first try I got bfp first cycle, lost it tried for 7 months, bfp... lost it. Now we have been at it since last September and no luck... but I think it really is that, just chance and everything going right on that occasion. So don´t be too down about your age, just be lucky!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

natsby, agree being lucky has got a lot to do with it. 

what i'm realising now from coming on here, bandb, is how ttc whatever the age is not an easy path. i was only talking to my mum about it the other month and she said so many women don't talk about their struggles ttc and you only get to really hear the lovely success stories. it is still kept very much behind closed doors and then when it comes to you, and you find it's not that easy, you feel isolated ( when in actual fact it's unfortunately a common reality). it feels o.k. to talk about our mc and conception struggles on here but it's rarely shared (or we even feel comfortable doing it) with the people we know. :nope:

i can't even bring myself to answer the question as to whether i'm thinking about trying for a baby with any of my sisters :cry: they keep asking me all the time :nope: i feel like the odd one out since they all claim to have fallen pregnant the first or second month of trying. stupidly, i thought that was the reality and how pregnancy happened :cry:


----------



## NorthStar

There's definitely a culture of not talking about fertility problems or MC :nope: which gives people false hope I think.

I was also deluded enough to think that because I was in good shape healthwise that the odds might not apply to me :nope: wrong, as the other ladies say no one in real life talks about their struggles openly plus we get the media shoving stories of my surprise baby at 45 by blah blah celebrity down our throats :nope:


----------



## Sus09

Sumat, you will.find lots of people that claim falling pregnant very easy, however in many of those cases the reality is different, you dont get to hear about their struggles.


----------



## NorthStar

ITA Sus and sumat, I think there is a smug boasting thing that people like to do, it's not cool :growlmad: and some people seem to delight in rubbing other people's faces in it too :nope:


----------



## Milty

Suma I was like you way back in my twenties. My whole family has kids coming out their ears and just assumed I would be like them. My Grandparents had 33 grandkids for goodness sake. So you can see how easy it is for me to go ok this will be easy.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Milty said:


> Suma I was like you way back in my twenties. My whole family has kids coming out their ears and just assumed I would be like them. My Grandparents had 33 grandkids for goodness sake. So you can see how easy it is for me to go ok this will be easy.

sounds like the size of my mum's family haha. my nanna (mum's mum) had 7 kids (8 actually but one died when he was a baby), and 6 of those kids went on to breed like rabbits. all my cousins now have followed suit, most of them (cousins) had their kids by the time they were 16 :winkwink: classy huh!


----------



## Sus09

Well, 16 is far too young! Although I am finding it hard to ger pg, i dont regret not trying in my 20s i was not ready and had lots to achieve. 
Sumat hun, things have changed and families arent so big these days. It is unfair when people rub in the fact they have lots of kids or how easy it is to get pg. Gets me down!


----------



## Wabblit

Part of me wishes people would stop being so British and openly talk about conception. I would have definately took less precautions if I really understood it would be this difficult. Wishing all you lovely ladies a BFP and remember it'll be worth it in the end. The journey is just character building xxx


----------



## Milty

In my twenties I wasn't open about it. But know I am. I could care less what people think.


----------



## polaris

I am totally in denial that I even am over 35. I got pregnant really easily on my first and still most of the time think it's going to be relatively 'easy' to get pregnant again. Then I get gripped by moments of horror when I think that Thomas will be an only child and it will never happen again for me. We have only been trying for about six months so it's early days.


----------



## SWLondonMum

Hi all, just joining in as I like a nice discussion!
It's pretty much medical fact that it's harder to get pregnant when you're older and particularly after 35/40 etc etc. So it would be good if everyone was more open about fertility problems/miscarriage and other related issues as a lot of people aren't aware of possible problems (and I include myself in that). The only people who I have discussed fertility problems/miscarriage with is friends with kids after I had DS1 - it all comes out of the woodwork then! BUT I don't think that accepting the possible problems that come with age is the same as blaming people for leaving it too long (and certainly shouldn't be) - at the end of the day many women and men start relationships later, careers later and thinking about having kids later and we as a society just need to accept this and make sure people are informed (and we should also inform ourselves). 
Re the comments about people having problems in their 20s I also think there should be more awareness of infertility in younger people as again this is one of those things people don't hear about till it happens to them...
Hope this makes sense as I'm half asleep now :coffee:


----------



## lisap2008

I had alot of problems conceiving in my 20's and early 30's ( ovulated about twice a year due to pcos) now in my 40's I ovulate naturally every cycle so yes I am a little in denial over people saying fertility over 40 is lower.


----------



## Lorraine2

Clearly I was in denial when my husband and I started trying in May (after his successful reversal). Since I got pregnant with our other 2 children (7 & 9) with relative ease, I just assumed it would be the same. I kept it in the back of my head that "they" say it is harder for those over 35, but I didn't think it would be me. Well here we are in our 4th month of trying TTC #3 (we skipped a 2 months inbetween). I am 6/7 DPO and will know by next Sunday or Monday. I have already made an appointment with my doctor for Tuesday the 25 to discuss my infertility, just in case - hopefully I'll be able to cancel that. 
Best wishes for everyone out there TTC.


----------



## SWLondonMum

Lorraine2 said:


> Clearly I was in denial when my husband and I started trying in May (after his successful reversal). Since I got pregnant with our other 2 children (7 & 9) with relative ease, I just assumed it would be the same. I kept it in the back of my head that "they" say it is harder for those over 35, but I didn't think it would be me. Well here we are in our 4th month of trying TTC #3 (we skipped a 2 months inbetween). I am 6/7 DPO and will know by next Sunday or Monday. I have already made an appointment with my doctor for Tuesday the 25 to discuss my infertility, just in case - hopefully I'll be able to cancel that.
> Best wishes for everyone out there TTC.

Hi Lorraine2, I'm in a similar situation to you except TTC #2 and been trying about 15 months - also thought it would be quick as DS1 was quick and I did get pregnant quickly again but m/c ans since then nothing :cry:
I also saw my doctor (I'm UK, not sure where you are) - she was great and referred me (about 9mths since TTC after the m/c) so I have an appointment with the hospital in a few weeks (blood tests and HSG). I'm also similar DPO (about 10 today - I just use OPKs so not sure exactly when) but :witch: is due Sun/Mon so we can be cycle buddies!! 
:dust:


----------



## Jax41

Wabblit said:


> Am I not the only one who's been in denial about being over 35 who thought it was going to be really easy conceiving?
> 
> I'm 37 and been trying since April following a mc. You spend all those years preventing pregnancy and now it's a bit of a wake up call that it's a lot damn harder than you ever thought it would be!! :cry:

With you on this one Wabblit :thumbup: Through my rose tinted specs I'd have had my :baby: by now, but after a year of trying I've definitely 'woken up'!!! Good luck :flower: x


----------



## Sheadknight

Totally in denial here. I'm 36 (but eternally 28 in my head for some reason) and we just started TTC my second/our first together 3 cycles ago. Figured I'd get knocked up the first time around. No such thing. While 3 cycles isn't as long as many TTC, it still isn't happening as quickly as I anticipated. 
First pregnancy was achieved so easily! Go off of b/c, pregnant the next cycle. Haven't been on b/c for YEARS, just did the natural family planning method or used the films... Now? Ha! I'm concerned about all kinds of crazy things and obsessing like a crazy person. 
Ridiculous. 
BUT, I know it will happen when it's supposed to - for myself and for all of you as well! :hugs:
:dust: to all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## Wabblit

Jax41 said:


> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> Am I not the only one who's been in denial about being over 35 who thought it was going to be really easy conceiving?
> 
> I'm 37 and been trying since April following a mc. You spend all those years preventing pregnancy and now it's a bit of a wake up call that it's a lot damn harder than you ever thought it would be!! :cry:
> 
> With you on this one Wabblit :thumbup: Through my rose tinted specs I'd have had my :baby: by now, but after a year of trying I've definitely 'woken up'!!! Good luck :flower: xClick to expand...

Thanks and to you too! I'm feeling super positive this month which I know means I will be more depressed if it doesn't happen. I soooooo don't feel my age (37). Sending a sackfull of :dust: to all you lovely ladies. Fx! :wave:


----------



## readyformore

Wabblit said:


> . I soooooo don't feel my age (37).

37 isn't old!!

I just keep upping what age I think 'old' is. 
It seems to always be a few decades ahead of me :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Our minds are really young theses days, and hey, lets say we are gorgeous at our age!!:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

But yes, In denial? No I don´t think I am... I think I have reached the point when I am quite realistic that it might not happen. However I keep my little hope that it might do as well, as we see BFPs hapening at our age..

It is upsetting thought, month after month and BFN... but I think most understand what I mean here


----------



## Wabblit

readyformore said:


> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> . I soooooo don't feel my age (37).
> 
> 37 isn't old!!
> 
> I just keep upping what age I think 'old' is.
> It seems to always be a few decades ahead of me :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I guess not but in medical terms they tell me it is for no1. Bah to all that I'm gonna get preggo I can feel it in me bones :wave:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Likewise, I kind of assumed that as we are both fit and healthy and I have no history of any sort of gynae probes everything would be fine. We have been trying since JAN without even a sniff of a BFP and I'm starting to get stressed by the whole business. I am 36.


----------



## NorthStar

Yep I just don't think it's that easy, and to be frank when some driveby posts on the forum that they got pregnant first month it is quite upsetting.

Still onwards and upwards hey ladies...


----------



## Wabblit

Positive thoughts ladies. We will get our BFPs I feel it in me bones :wave: :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Lorraine2

SWLondonMum said:


> Lorraine2 said:
> 
> 
> Clearly I was in denial when my husband and I started trying in May (after his successful reversal). Since I got pregnant with our other 2 children (7 & 9) with relative ease, I just assumed it would be the same. I kept it in the back of my head that "they" say it is harder for those over 35, but I didn't think it would be me. Well here we are in our 4th month of trying TTC #3 (we skipped a 2 months inbetween). I am 6/7 DPO and will know by next Sunday or Monday. I have already made an appointment with my doctor for Tuesday the 25 to discuss my infertility, just in case - hopefully I'll be able to cancel that.
> Best wishes for everyone out there TTC.
> 
> Hi Lorraine2, I'm in a similar situation to you except TTC #2 and been trying about 15 months - also thought it would be quick as DS1 was quick and I did get pregnant quickly again but m/c ans since then nothing :cry:
> I also saw my doctor (I'm UK, not sure where you are) - she was great and referred me (about 9mths since TTC after the m/c) so I have an appointment with the hospital in a few weeks (blood tests and HSG). I'm also similar DPO (about 10 today - I just use OPKs so not sure exactly when) but :witch: is due Sun/Mon so we can be cycle buddies!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hey SWLondonMum, Thanks for your reply. Sorry to hear about your m/c. I wound up getting AF on Friday. :growlmad: Hope things turn out differently for you. So, I'll go to my appointment with my ob/gyn on Tuesday. I am not really sure what to except, but hopefully she'll run some tests and tell me that I am just being impatient (which I am). I've been charting and using opk so I know we've been timing it right. Have you thought about charting your temps? It gets a little tedious, but it does provide me with some comfort when I see the temp rise (confirming O). 
I live in the States. 

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Milty

Ok so I'm actually going to ask since I havn't even looked into it myself. What is so different for us just because we are over 35?


----------



## Lorraine2

I wasn't sure either, but this is what I found on a quick search. Maybe this is why clomid is one of the first things doctors try (from what I have heard from friends). 

"Women are born with all the eggs they will ever have. While we are born with over a million eggs, by puberty just 300,000 are left. From this huge number of eggs, only 300 will ever become mature and be released in the process known as ovulation. 

Way before menopause begins, our bodies' reproductive capabilities slow down, becoming less effective at producing mature, healthy eggs. As you age and come closer to menopause, your ovaries respond less well to the hormones that are responsible for helping the eggs ovulate."


----------



## choccielover

I found this on the WebMD site.

Pregnancy After 35

As women reach their thirties, they experience a decline in fertility. Furthermore, complications during pregnancy are more common when women reach age 35.

Age-related decline in fertility may be due, in part, to the following:
A decrease in the number and health of the eggs to be ovulated.
Changes in the hormones resulting in altered ovulation.
Fewer number of eggs.
A decrease in sperm counts.
A decrease in the frequency of intercourse.
The presence of other medical and gynecologic conditions, such as endometriosis, which may interfere with conception.


----------



## Wabblit

And if I wasnt depressed before I am now :-(


----------



## choccielover

Wabblit said:


> And if I wasnt depressed before I am now :-(

Awwwww Hun. I never meant to do that xx


----------



## Wabblit

choccielover said:


> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> And if I wasnt depressed before I am now :-(
> 
> Awwwww Hun. I never meant to do that xxClick to expand...

Of course hun. Don't be silly I guess it just sums up this whole thread and when it's put it black and white it makes you realise the challenge us 'erm' apparently oldies have and hurdles to cross. Sod statistics I say. Let's show em they're wrong  

:hugs:


----------



## Milty

well I certianly plan on proving them wrong!!


----------



## Lorraine2

It was a bit of a bummer to read that - sorry, I didn't mean to upset anyone with that information. But, we'll get those BFP.


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> Ok so I'm actually going to ask since I havn't even looked into it myself. What is so different for us just because we are over 35?

My FS told me its all in the eggs: as we age the amount of good eggs we have dwindles so out of 12 eggs popped out in a year only 1 or 2 might be good ones. So the months theres a good one all the other factors have to work...good strong sperm, implantation etc. The over 35 women who get pregnant first or second month....not sure if they have more good eggs or happened to ovulate the good egg quicker! so much is unknown. Clomid and injectables help a women ovulate 2, 3, 4 eggs and the idea is that hopefully it will be quicker to find that good egg. Ive been TTcing for about 18 months now and over 3 of those months ovulated 9 eggs but still not bfp, so Im hoping IVF will shed some light on the quality of my eggs.


----------



## readyformore

Lorraine2 said:


> It was a bit of a bummer to read that- sorry.

Personally, I think ttc is just a bummer regardless of age. Being 35+ has more complications and lower success rate, but it all sucks. :dohh:
The only issue I find more discouraging about 35+, is that there is just less time to ttc.


----------



## Lorraine2

sarahincanada said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm actually going to ask since I havn't even looked into it myself. What is so different for us just because we are over 35?
> 
> My FS told me its all in the eggs: as we age the amount of good eggs we have dwindles so out of 12 eggs popped out in a year only 1 or 2 might be good ones. So the months theres a good one all the other factors have to work...good strong sperm, implantation etc. The over 35 women who get pregnant first or second month....not sure if they have more good eggs or happened to ovulate the good egg quicker! so much is unknown. Clomid and injectables help a women ovulate 2, 3, 4 eggs and the idea is that hopefully it will be quicker to find that good egg. Ive been TTcing for about 18 months now and over 3 of those months ovulated 9 eggs but still not bfp, so Im hoping IVF will shed some light on the quality of my eggs.Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing this information. It gives me a good understanding of what's going on.


----------



## mom2e2006

I'm another one in the 35+ club...soon to be 36 next month. I had my DD when I was 30 , after being off the pill for 6 months I was pregnant. Never ever expected to not have a 2nd by now :( Had a chemical mc in February of this year. It's nice to have a group to share with.


----------



## dodgercpkl

There are so many days when I wish that I'd never gone on BC. I was only on it for a year and it pretty much busted my PCOS out into the very visible open. 

To answer your question, yes. I never ever thought I would have a problem conceiving! We even waited a few months to make sure it didn't interfere with our family wedding ceremony (we had 2 because of immigration).


----------



## Wabblit

dodgercpkl said:


> There are so many days when I wish that I'd never gone on BC. I was only on it for a year and it pretty much busted my PCOS out into the very visible open.
> 
> To answer your question, yes. I never ever thought I would have a problem conceiving! We even waited a few months to make sure it didn't interfere with our family wedding ceremony (we had 2 because of immigration).

:hugs: don't lose hope hun, but I know exactly how you feel. We just need to not dwell on the past and look to the future for our BFPs. Anytime you need to rant we're all here too xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Wabblit said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> There are so many days when I wish that I'd never gone on BC. I was only on it for a year and it pretty much busted my PCOS out into the very visible open.
> 
> To answer your question, yes. I never ever thought I would have a problem conceiving! We even waited a few months to make sure it didn't interfere with our family wedding ceremony (we had 2 because of immigration).
> 
> :hugs: don't lose hope hun, but I know exactly how you feel. We just need to not dwell on the past and look to the future for our BFPs. Anytime you need to rant we're all here too xxClick to expand...

I know. :) And honestly, had I not had these issues, there would be problems brewing in my body that I didn't know about - like diabetes, a bigger potential for heart disease, and probably a host of other things. I might not like that all of this is going down now, but it's probably helped me more then I know in the long run.

That said, it's easy at times to ignore that silver lining and wish that I'd never gotten on BC, or that my doctors had discovered the pcos earlier in my life, or that I was at a point when I had better insurance than I do. 

In the positive is the fact that I've lost 33 pounds since this journey started (I still have probably about 55 more to lose, but I'm happy to be losing!), and finally had a bit of spotting that wasn't brought on by chemicals. My body seems to be responding to metformin and weight loss, so I know I'm getting closer to a baby.


----------



## SWLondonMum

Lorraine2 said:


> SWLondonMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorraine2 said:
> 
> 
> Clearly I was in denial when my husband and I started trying in May (after his successful reversal). Since I got pregnant with our other 2 children (7 & 9) with relative ease, I just assumed it would be the same. I kept it in the back of my head that "they" say it is harder for those over 35, but I didn't think it would be me. Well here we are in our 4th month of trying TTC #3 (we skipped a 2 months inbetween). I am 6/7 DPO and will know by next Sunday or Monday. I have already made an appointment with my doctor for Tuesday the 25 to discuss my infertility, just in case - hopefully I'll be able to cancel that.
> Best wishes for everyone out there TTC.
> 
> Hi Lorraine2, I'm in a similar situation to you except TTC #2 and been trying about 15 months - also thought it would be quick as DS1 was quick and I did get pregnant quickly again but m/c ans since then nothing :cry:
> I also saw my doctor (I'm UK, not sure where you are) - she was great and referred me (about 9mths since TTC after the m/c) so I have an appointment with the hospital in a few weeks (blood tests and HSG). I'm also similar DPO (about 10 today - I just use OPKs so not sure exactly when) but :witch: is due Sun/Mon so we can be cycle buddies!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey SWLondonMum, Thanks for your reply. Sorry to hear about your m/c. I wound up getting AF on Friday. :growlmad: Hope things turn out differently for you. So, I'll go to my appointment with my ob/gyn on Tuesday. I am not really sure what to except, but hopefully she'll run some tests and tell me that I am just being impatient (which I am). I've been charting and using opk so I know we've been timing it right. Have you thought about charting your temps? It gets a little tedious, but it does provide me with some comfort when I see the temp rise (confirming O).
> I live in the States.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hi Lorraine2 - haven't been on for a while but how did your ob/gyn appointment go? I've got mine this week too - from what my doctor said they will probably give me some blood tests and arrange and HSG. My :witch: turned up bang on time a week ago so I didn't even test this month!
I know a lot of people say temping helps but at the moment I don't want to as I think it would stress me out (I don't get up at regular times so it would be hard) and as I've got pregnant twice and my OPK+ is when I would expect given my cycle length (plus I get some light pain around the time I'd expect), I've got no reason to think I'm not ovulating ok. I'll wait and see what they say at my appointment. If there is any doubt as to whether I am ovulating ok then I might change my mind!


----------



## SWLondonMum

SWLondonMum said:


> Lorraine2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWLondonMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorraine2 said:
> 
> 
> Clearly I was in denial when my husband and I started trying in May (after his successful reversal). Since I got pregnant with our other 2 children (7 & 9) with relative ease, I just assumed it would be the same. I kept it in the back of my head that "they" say it is harder for those over 35, but I didn't think it would be me. Well here we are in our 4th month of trying TTC #3 (we skipped a 2 months inbetween). I am 6/7 DPO and will know by next Sunday or Monday. I have already made an appointment with my doctor for Tuesday the 25 to discuss my infertility, just in case - hopefully I'll be able to cancel that.
> Best wishes for everyone out there TTC.
> 
> Hi Lorraine2, I'm in a similar situation to you except TTC #2 and been trying about 15 months - also thought it would be quick as DS1 was quick and I did get pregnant quickly again but m/c ans since then nothing :cry:
> I also saw my doctor (I'm UK, not sure where you are) - she was great and referred me (about 9mths since TTC after the m/c) so I have an appointment with the hospital in a few weeks (blood tests and HSG). I'm also similar DPO (about 10 today - I just use OPKs so not sure exactly when) but :witch: is due Sun/Mon so we can be cycle buddies!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey SWLondonMum, Thanks for your reply. Sorry to hear about your m/c. I wound up getting AF on Friday. :growlmad: Hope things turn out differently for you. So, I'll go to my appointment with my ob/gyn on Tuesday. I am not really sure what to except, but hopefully she'll run some tests and tell me that I am just being impatient (which I am). I've been charting and using opk so I know we've been timing it right. Have you thought about charting your temps? It gets a little tedious, but it does provide me with some comfort when I see the temp rise (confirming O).
> I live in the States.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lorraine2 - haven't been on for a while but how did your ob/gyn appointment go? I've got mine this week too - from what my doctor said they will probably give me some blood tests and arrange and HSG. My :witch: turned up bang on time a week ago so I didn't even test this month!
> I know a lot of people say temping helps but at the moment I don't want to as I think it would stress me out (I don't get up at regular times so it would be hard) and as I've got pregnant twice and my OPK+ is when I would expect given my cycle length (plus I get some light pain around the time I'd expect), I've got no reason to think I'm not ovulating ok. I'll wait and see what they say at my appointment. If there is any doubt as to whether I am ovulating ok then I might change my mind!Click to expand...

Just a quick update, I saw the FS and the news is not great - he looked at my results from 4yrs ago and said they were already low and given the time lapse they are probably now very low :cry: I'm doing blood tests and my scan is not for 3 months but he basically recommended IVF (he said Clomid and IUI would be slower and given my age I should get pregnant asap!). He's pretty sure I am ovulating, the issue is my poor egg quality!
How did your appointment go - hopefully better than mine (sorry not been on for ages so haven;'t seen if you've posted elsewhere!)


----------



## Wabblit

I just wanted to tie up this origanal thread I created to give you ladies some hope. Not only am I in the over 35 bracket (37 soon to be 38) but my OH and I found out he has low sperm morphology (2% of them are normal form). However last night totally unexpectedly as I was SURE I wasn't I got my BFP! So it can and does happen so all you ladies keep positive as you'll not be far behind if you've not already conceived since this thread was first posted last year. 

Hugs to all


----------



## tigerlilly

I knew it was going to be hard! but not this bloody hard.


----------



## heavenly

Well, I am still in denial and I have just turned 46 but still feel like 26! :wacko:

FS has put me on Clomid which has worked this cycle, I had a scan and it showed an 18mm follicle, he said to give Clomid a go for 4 cycles, then after that, we go for IVF. I have a good FSH at 6.2 and OH's SA is good.

Am going to be starting acupunture soon and am doing my best to stay positive!!


----------



## anorak

I can't believe I ama 35. I still get asked for ID when buying wine! I was pregnant when I was 20, but that wasn't to be. So I am trying now. I still feel and look very young, so I hope this mental attitude well help me. So scared though.


----------



## Jo.t

Between the ages of 17 & 29 I had 6 children & no m/c. (two of these failed birth control !)

I am now in my 30`s TTC for 15 cycles & 2 m/c :-(
We were soooo shocked when I dident get pregnant right away !!

With my other pregnancies I smoked (not many but I did) drank untill I found out, drank coffee / coke, took no vitamins ect - not even folic acid !!!

Now I do everything right but no sticky BFP :-(


----------



## HopeB

Thank you for this forum. Im nearly 37 years old and trying for baby #2 with no luck in the last 4 months. We had our first child when I was 35. Hope to meet others who are starting families a little later. Hope.


----------



## Wabblit

:hi: hope

Yes it's a hard journey and it's taken me since April 2011 to finally get my BFP last Friday. I'm praying this one doesn't end in mc like the last time. It's an emotional rollercoaster :hugs: x


----------



## heavenly

Wabblit said:


> :hi: hope
> 
> Yes it's a hard journey and it's taken me since April 2011 to finally get my BFP last Friday. I'm praying this one doesn't end in mc like the last time. It's an emotional rollercoaster :hugs: x

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Seity

It's not denial if it's not true. My family has a history of accidentally getting pregnant at 38/39 and intentionally getting pregnant at 36 (very easily).


----------

